# Help with making a chimney sweeper



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

I came across this picture today and fell in love. I think this is what my hubby and I are doing for the family Halloween party this year. I'm not sure how to make the chimney sweep - any ideas? I've googled it and came across a couple things but I don't think they look as realistic. Any ideas?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

You could possibly take the bristles off a black broom and fix them in a circle on a piece of drilled out wood?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I would use some branches from an old artificial x-mas tree and spray paint them black. You'd need to bend them to length or snip them (but be careful of sharp edges if you're cutting) and then attach them to something like a curtain rod or broom handle (can get the curtain rod already in black). I'm not sure how to go about attaching to the pole, tho...


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Sears has a vintage looking brush head, but it is $44. You could probably use the picture as a pattern for a DIY chimney brush though.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM173749123P?prdNo=15&blockNo=15&blockType=G15


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool costume idea. Now you have done it! I love Mary Poppins and I can't get that song of Dick VanDyke singing Chim Chim Che're (sp?????? out of my head.


----------

